# Matagorda bay tournament September 7th



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Come out and fish the Creekside annual tournament at the Matagorda harbor September 7th. Free BBQ plates at weigh in for all participants.

See attached flyer

Thanks

RRR


----------



## joaks91 (Jan 4, 2007)

This is a great way to give back to the kids in the community, come out do something you enjoy, to help out. The kids that get breaks are so grateful, and are amazed others are so willing to help. So if your gonna fish anyway sign up, and help. The sports group the church uses is Upward sports, check them out.


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

Whos fishing this?


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

I might be. Not sure yet.


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought I was, till my motor crapped out on me last night:headknock


----------

